# Seren puppy photo update



## tashi

feeding time at the zoo









Peace

















dog with lot of white


----------



## tashi

Dog known as the Isle of Man because of his marking on his back

























bitch with a lot of white


----------



## tashi

solid jacket dog

















solid jacket bitch


----------



## daycare4dogs

the pics of the pups are georgous. how old are they now?


----------



## tashi

daycare4dogs said:


> the pics of the pups are georgous. how old are they now?


3 weeks tomorrow barking, growling, playing at 2 in the morning - great going to move them out tomorrow (I hope)


----------



## daycare4dogs

aww bless, they are perfect little pups. what ratio to males and females do you have?


----------



## tashi

daycare4dogs said:


> aww bless, they are perfect little pups. what ratio to males and females do you have?


3 dogs 2 bitches


----------



## plumo72

Awwww gorgeous!!


----------



## minnie

aww love the isle of man dog!


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> 3 weeks tomorrow barking, growling, playing at 2 in the morning - great going to move them out tomorrow (I hope)


you can move them to my house any time they are absolutly gorgeous


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> you can move them to my house any time they are absolutly gorgeous


No problem how many of them do you want??


----------



## minnie

i'll take them all


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> No problem how many of them do you want??


all of them lol and mum


----------



## Gemma83

they are sooo cute!!


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> all of them lol and mum


One of you could always have the golden retriever litter they are due anytime


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> One of you could always have the golden retriever litter they are due anytime


 i think she'll have them tomorrow around 12:15 pm my magic powers (help i forgot to spell the other word for this it pegins with a p  )


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i think she'll have them tomorrow around 12:15 pm my magic powers (help i forgot to spell the other word for this it pegins with a p  )


I will let you know LOL


----------



## andrea 35

How sweet i missed what breed they were ???


----------



## Jo P

Wow Tashi they've come on - all gorgeous of course - but I could easily take a little girl off ya hands


----------



## tashi

andrea 35 said:


> How sweet i missed what breed they were ???


they are welsh springer spaniels and the goldens are due within the next day or two


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> they are welsh springer spaniels and the goldens are due within the next day or two


i would have both ...lol


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> i would have both ...lol


and then you would have a tt when I have that litter ??


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> and then you would have a tt when I have that litter ??


yeah for sure..lol i really want one tt that is.

i showed my little girl(6) your pictures and she said that is just like buster but a different colour...lol kids eh?

so i said no its smaller like you wanted...lol now she thinks im tricking her


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> yeah for sure..lol i really want one tt that is.
> 
> i showed my little girl(6) your pictures and she said that is just like buster but a different colour...lol kids eh?
> 
> so i said no its smaller like you wanted...lol now she thinks im tricking her


ah bless her she will see them when you get your caravan and we meet up down west wales she will love them


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> ah bless her she will see them when you get your caravan and we meet up down west wales she will love them


yeah thats what i thought if i leave it until then, then she will be able to see them for herself and fall for them (hopefilly)


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> yeah thats what i thought if i leave it until then, then she will be able to see them for herself and fall for them (hopefilly)


she can even take the princess for a walk there is a little girl not alot older than your daughter uses her for the junior handling at the shows she is very good with the kids


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> she can even take the princess for a walk there is a little girl not alot older than your daughter uses her for the junior handling at the shows she is very good with the kids


thats a good idea. i think she would like that.

she is really looking forward to getting a caravan and travellin..lol

she keeps saying when are we going to crufts?...lol as she wants to take buster and win that big trophey...lol i dont think she understands that there is a lot of work involved aand buster is only a working beardie so she wouldnt be able to anyway...lol


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> thats a good idea. i think she would like that.
> 
> she is really looking forward to getting a caravan and travellin..lol
> 
> she keeps saying when are we going to crufts?...lol as she wants to take buster and win that big trophey...lol i dont think she understands that there is a lot of work involved aand buster is only a working beardie so she wouldnt be able to anyway...lol


If you ended up with a show puppy next time it is a wonderful hobby for the kids my two have grown up well adjusted kids you move in all different circles and encounter all walks of life and so the kids never think twice about anyone they meet, and whats more at the shows they tend to pal up and then meet at the shows and enjoy one anothers company with plenty of parents on hand to keep an eye on them


----------



## tashi

Jo P said:


> Wow Tashi they've come on - all gorgeous of course - but I could easily take a little girl off ya hands


sorry Jo missed this one which little girl would you like LOL


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> If you ended up with a show puppy next time it is a wonderful hobby for the kids my two have grown up well adjusted kids you move in all different circles and encounter all walks of life and so the kids never think twice about anyone they meet, and whats more at the shows they tend to pal up and then meet at the shows and enjoy one anothers company with plenty of parents on hand to keep an eye on them


it is something i have always wanted to do aswell so would probably go for a show pup next time..lol 
just wouldnt know where to start...lol

i am thinking of doing agility with buster there is a course starting up in town just gotta wait and see i think. i have started doing bits with him anyway when we are playing at the park as they have an assult course that is ideal


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> it is something i have always wanted to do aswell so would probably go for a pedigree pup next time..lol
> just wouldnt know where to start...lol
> 
> i am thinking of doing agility with buster there is a course starting up in town just gotta wait and see i think. i have started doing bits with him anyway when we are playing at the park as they have an assult course that is ideal


just be careful not to do too much to soon with buster start out with basic obedience and be led by the agility people his bones will not be set enough yet for jumping etc, and as for showing can always help you on that


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> just be careful not to do too much to soon with buster start out with basic obedience and be led by the agility people his bones will not be set enough yet for jumping etc, and as for showing can always help you on that


yeah that is what they have said they will sort some stuff out for me. all we have been doing down the park is the weaviing with treats and following me around the osticals a certain way. i have kept it gentle with no jumping because of his bones. his basic obiediance course starts in two weeks and its the same poeple that leads the puppy classes which is good and they are great with him.


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> yeah that is what they have said they will sort some stuff out for me. all we have been doing down the park is the weaviing with treats and following me around the osticals a certain way. i have kept it gentle with no jumping because of his bones. his basic obiediance course starts in two weeks and its the same poeple that leads the puppy classes which is good and they are great with him.


fantastic you got it sorted then wish we had a good agility class near to us


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> fantastic you got it sorted then wish we had a good agility class near to us


to be honest it does sound like a good one the woman that runs it has a boarder collie and was sponsered to go to crufts but i never heard how she got on


----------



## Guest

Aren't they lovely, can't wait to get my half! 

Saw a lovely 11 week old springer pup out walking today! Jayjay jumped all over the poor girl.


----------



## tashi

Some of the prince taken today 







with his duck








On his way








where he likes to be most of all note the puta screen in the background lol


----------



## Guest

Now we can all imagine you sat there typing away with prince on your lap!


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> Now we can all imagine you sat there typing away with prince on your lap!


dont you think he looks like a puppet LOL he loves to sit on my shoulders and will not sit happy until he is up there


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> dont you think he looks like a puppet LOL he loves to sit on my shoulders and will not sit happy until he is up there


Are you sure about letting him get away with such outragous behaviour? He'll see that as him being the alpha male you know and then you'll get all sorts of problems, he'll herd you when you walk, pull on the lead, and eat your dinner and one day he'll just explode from the pressure of being put in that position. 

He's gorgeous btw!


----------



## lisa dyer

he is beautiful


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> Are you sure about letting him get away with such outragous behaviour? He'll see that as him being the alpha male you know and then you'll get all sorts of problems, he'll herd you when you walk, pull on the lead, and eat your dinner and one day he'll just explode from the pressure of being put in that position.
> 
> He's gorgeous btw!


I know he really takes liberties and yes he does walk all over me and do I care do I hell as like and he will still turn out to be the most super dog in the ring cos he will do it cos he loves me not because he has to LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> he is beautiful


Thankyou Lisa you wouldnt say that at the mo he is soaking wet through and giving it voice!!!!


----------



## Jo P

tashi said:


> sorry Jo missed this one which little girl would you like LOL


I'll have the solid jacket little girl please - just pop her in a jiffy bag to Yorkshire


----------



## tashi

Jo P said:


> I'll have the solid jacket little girl please - just pop her in a jiffy bag to Yorkshire


She is gorgeous very funny little girl was beating up her big brother at midnight last night very waggy little girl and it is so funny seeing them with tails just have to wait and see now what the tail carriage is like on them all doesnt look bad at the mo. They would go well with your rotties as well Jo


----------



## bullbreeds

Stunning pups Tashi.


----------



## tashi

bullbreeds said:


> Stunning pups Tashi.


Thankyou counting down to them going to new homes now as it is now they are taking up the time!


----------



## bullbreeds

tashi said:


> Thankyou counting down to them going to new homes now as it is now they are taking up the time!


 you'l miss them when they're gone.

Are you running any on?


----------



## Jo P

She wont miss them bullbreeds - she's got a litter of Goldies on its way - lol lol - she's gonna be up to her eyes in pups really soon


----------



## bullbreeds

Jo P said:


> She wont miss them bullbreeds - she's got a litter of Goldies on its way - lol lol - she's gonna be up to her eyes in pups really soon


.......Up to her eyes in something!


----------



## Jo P

deffo - didnt want to say what I really meant in case you was having your brekkie


----------



## tashi

bullbreeds said:


> you'l miss them when they're gone.
> 
> Are you running any on?


No I'm not only had this litter as the person who bred the bitch has lost her line after 40 years and so asked me to have a litter from her so she could have a bitch back to keep her line going, we have to much problem with the copper in the ground here and the only way to keep a welsh would be to move house!!!! It is a shame cos there is a couple of really good looking propects in the dogs there but I am trying not to get tempted.

The welsh wasnt supposed to have whelped here the person who bred her was supposed to have her back with her to whelp and 'do' the pups hence why we mated the golden as we never have 2 litters here at the same time but 3 weeks after mating her she told me she couldnt have her after all!!


----------



## tashi

Jo P said:


> deffo - didnt want to say what I really meant in case you was having your brekkie


Bad enough now Jo LOL and the reason I wont miss them is I am really trying not to get attached to anything but there are two dog pups in there that look really good show prospects  Havent sold them all yet so have told the other people they have second choice  but I AM NOT KEEPING ONE


----------



## tashi

here they are vixie


----------



## colliemerles

they are growing so fast,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,how tempting,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

WOW they ave grown big  ther all gorgeous but i really like solid jacket boy


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> they are growing so fast,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,how tempting,,,,,,,,,,,,





Eolabeo said:


> WOW they ave grown big  ther all gorgeous but i really like solid jacket boy


thankyou both the solid jacket boy is huge havent weighed them today even though I was going to cant fit them in the weighing scales


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> thankyou both the solid jacket boy is huge havent weighed them today even though I was going to cant fit them in the weighing scales


LMAO..solid jacket boys face is so wrinkley,,he does look huge  they are beautifull...ur so lucky surrounded by all them babys wiv pup breath , im jealous


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO..solid jacket boys face is so wrinkley,,he does look huge  they are beautifull...ur so lucky surrounded by all them babys wiv pup breath , im jealous


did you see the new ones on here of Mika as well


----------



## Vixie

the pups are looking great Tashi they are so cute, Mika is looking as cute as ever Tyler was just drooling over the pics lol 
I want to take them all and give them lost of cuddles


----------



## tashi

Shocka's foot - dont look if squeamish


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> the pups are looking great Tashi they are so cute, Mika is looking as cute as ever Tyler was just drooling over the pics lol
> I want to take them all and give them lost of cuddles


Try and sort out to bring the kids down so they can have a look at them before too long now they are outside it will be easier


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Try and sort out to bring the kids down so they can have a look at them before too long now they are outside it will be easier


when I aid take them all I meant I would take the pups and not descend on you with all my tribe LOL not for you to think I was being cheeky


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Shocka's foot - dont look if squeamish
> 
> its looking quite good now isnt it, it looks as though its going to heal nicely


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> when I aid take them all I meant I would take the pups and not descend on you with all my tribe LOL not for you to think I was being cheeky


You can bring them down to see them it is not a problem does the pups good to have kids to socialise with them so will see if I can arrange something soon and also got this cat food here for you cos if they have any at the next show will be getting some more LOL


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> tashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocka's foot - dont look if squeamish
> 
> its looking quite good now isnt it, it looks as though its going to heal nicely
> 
> 
> 
> When you think how bad that toe was only hanging by a thread with the broken bones no tendons or ligaments I think he has done an amazing job and the sore patch there now is just where the toenail has come from but that toe has been sewn back on so to see that colour there gives more hope cos at least the circulation is back there
Click to expand...


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> You can bring them down to see them it is not a problem does the pups good to have kids to socialise with them so will see if I can arrange something soon and also got this cat food here for you cos if they have any at the next show will be getting some more LOL


they would love to see them especially Tyler and Mathew,

LOL she goes through the food quite quickly so it wont go to waste 



tashi said:


> vixenelite said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you think how bad that toe was only hanging by a thread with the broken bones no tendons or ligaments I think he has done an amazing job and the sore patch there now is just where the toenail has come from but that toe has been sewn back on so to see that colour there gives more hope cos at least the circulation is back there
> 
> 
> 
> I think its looking really good, the vet has done well so save the toe and get it looking so good
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> did you see the new ones on here of Mika as well


No i havent seen mika??? where are the pics under???

bless shocka's lil foot.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> No i havent seen mika??? where are the pics under???


they are on page 4 of this thread


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Some of the prince taken today
> View attachment 4315
> 
> with his duck
> 
> View attachment 4316
> 
> On his way
> 
> View attachment 4317
> 
> where he likes to be most of all note the puta screen in the background lol





vixenelite said:


> they are on page 4 of this thread


ty vixy 

wow that dog is a lil stunna, love mika's colors and markings, she really is gorgeous .

i wanna pup  
im gonna go eat now so see ya all laters  been cushty lookin at all these babys and kits  toodaloo x


----------



## Vixie

I wanna pup too lol bye talk to you soon byeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tashi

some more of the prince


----------



## Vixie

hes so cute Tashi  stop teasing me with these pics LOL


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> hes so cute Tashi  stop teasing me with these pics LOL


just wish I could have caught him when the phone rang he looked really cute didnt want to answer the phone cos he was so funny


----------



## Guest

it seems ages since cassie was a pup id love a puppy in the house again


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> it seems ages since cassie was a pup id love a puppy in the house again


How many would you like LOL


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> How many would you like LOL


lots and lots and lotslol


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> lots and lots and lotslol


well, you can have 5 welsh springer pups and maybe some goldens in the morning LOL


----------



## minnie

looks like my prediction was wrong then


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> well, you can have 5 welsh springer pups and maybe some goldens in the morning LOL


hard work then,,, but i bet they are just as cute as they are hard work


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> looks like my prediction was wrong then


fraid so maybe it was am and not pm I certainly hope so !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> just wish I could have caught him when the phone rang he looked really cute didnt want to answer the phone cos he was so funny


 I'm like that sometimes, I hate disturbing them when they look cute LOL


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I'm like that sometimes, I hate disturbing them when they look cute LOL


Bit like the kids when I used to go and check on them late at night used to stand there just watching them wondering how they could be so naughty but look so angelic


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Bit like the kids when I used to go and check on them late at night used to stand there just watching them wondering how they could be so naughty but look so angelic


 know that feeling oh so well lol I have to go to Ponty tomorrow as the two youngest boys have a rugby tournament to finish off the season so we are all going apparently its going to be a family day out with face painting as well woohoo LOL


----------



## minnie

aww i love watching sleeping kids 
btw tried to get some pics of the patterdale today but she totaly refused to stand anywhere near min  silly muts lol


----------



## tashi

well folks I am off to bed just in case of a sleepless night and off early to Coventry in the morning


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> well folks I am off to bed just in case of a sleepless night and off early to Coventry in the morning


good night Tashi hope you sleep well
Nos Da xx


----------



## minnie

nite nite


----------



## tashi

Bought the babes a new bed today - think I got it a little wrong LOL but couldnt have it any bigger until we open up the pen


----------



## Vixie

they are so cute, great pics, I see what you mean they will need something a little bigger very soon


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> they are so cute, great pics, I see what you mean they will need something a little bigger very soon


they do look really cute in that and they are now at the hanging on your trouser leg and growling at you stage they had their food tonight had a play and a poo and then crawled into bed fought for position and then zonked


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> they do look really cute in that and they are now at the hanging on your trouser leg and growling at you stage they had their food tonight had a play and a poo and then crawled into bed fought for position and then zonked


LOL sound like the perfect day  I love to see their personalities come through at this age they really start to run riot but so cute and funny


----------

